# Let's See Your Rear Slide Support



## NonTypicalCPA (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm looking for ideas (simple) for an interior support for our rear slide. I wok best with photos! I'm seeing some splitting of our ceiling rails and want to resolve the problem as best possible. My camper is a 2009 250rs.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Here you go...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33404&st=0&p=414218&#entry414218
bbwb


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is mine.

Front View
Side View Unlocked
Side View Locked


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Apr 16, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Front View
> Side View Unlocked
> Side View Locked


Does that press up against the underside of the bed? I looked at mine yesterday and was wondering how sturdy the underside would be?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Front View
> Side View Unlocked
> Side View Locked


Does that press up against the underside of the bed? I looked at mine yesterday and was wondering how sturdy the underside would be?
[/quote]

I place it as far towards the front of the bed as possible to keep it in the stiffest part of the lower panel of the slide out.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is previous thread with an idea I copied with PVC fittings:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31611

And another:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30930&view=&hl=bunk support&fromsearch=1


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I used a Harbour Freight trailer jack. I replaced the handle with a straight one so I could place the support jack where I wanted it under the bed. The support jack allows for sleeping in the bed when the slider is in and also supports during transit.

It is a little more complicated to make than some posted here but it really is over-engineered to ensure the bed gets proper support. When I install the support I only "jack" it up snug enough to be sure the bed is supported. I want it snug be don"t think it's a good idea to get too crazy. I also like the fact that the support can be used as a small table when we are parked.


----------

